# The Truth About 'No-Go Zones.'



## PoliticalChic (Feb 1, 2015)

1. The Left searches for every chance to assault the Right much the same way pigs search for truffles.

Steve Emerson appeared on Fox, discussing* 'No-Go Zones' in Europe, where Muslims are allowed.....allowed .....to claim sovereignty in cities to which they have emigrated.*

"*Steve Emerson*, who describes himself as an “internationally recognized expert on terrorism and national security,” has apologized for what he now admits were “totally inaccurate” statements about *the Muslim community in Birmingham, England*.During an appearance on Fox News’_Justice with Jeanine Pirro_Sunday, Emerson called that city a “no-go zone” that is 100% Muslim. He has now admitted that is not the case."
Steve Emerson Apologizes for Fox News Birmingham Muslim Mediaite




But this error....Birmingham is 20-something percent Muslim....has been used to cloud the real issue.

Are there 'no-go zones' throughout Europe, where the immigrant group is allowed to institutute systems both different and inimical to that of the 'host' nation?
You betcha'!
Let's revisit the issue and get a look at the big picture.




2. "...France and Britain are pocked with unofficial *no-go zones —self-segregated mini-caliphates that are off-limits to non-muslims and infested with crime and radicals:*

a. * “Arab gangs* regularly vandalize synagogues here, the North African suburbs have become no-go zones at night, and the French continue to shrug their shoulders,”reported the New York Times in 2002.

b “French police would not venture without major reinforcements into *some 150 ‘no-go zones*’ around the country,” stated Newsweek in 2005.

c“The word _banlieue _(suburb) now connotes a *no-go zone of high-rise slums, drug-fueled crime, failing schools and poor, largely Muslim immigrants and their angry offspring,”*commented the New Republic after the Paris terror attacks.




3. The 120-page research paper* “No-Go Zones in the French Republic: Myth or Reality”* records dozens of French neighborhoods “where police and gendarmerie cannot enforce the Republican order or even enter without risking confrontation, projectiles, or even fatal shootings,” according to the Gatestone Institute.

*“Separate Islamic societies” *are displacing French civil law,” documents the 2,200-word, 2011 French report “_Banlieue de la République_” (“Suburbs of the Republic”).





4. Birmingham’s Islamo-trend is as alarming:

a. A child in Birmingham, England today is more likely to be Muslim than Christian, records the 2011 census

b. A 2014 government probe into Birmingham schools discovered an Islamist Trojan Horse plot to confine pupils to an *“intolerant monoculture” that halted assimilation**.*

c. Birmingham’s Muslim rape gangs groomed girls for sex assaults in a stomach-churning scandal that “the authorities in Britain have deliberately ignored for 25 years,” concludes the shocking 2014 report “Easy Meat: *Multiculturalism, Islam and Child Sex Slavery**.”*

Self-styled* Muslim no-go zones *are flourishing in France and Britain as troubling testaments to western political correctness, and the first fortresses of a new Euro-Islamic order. 
*America should take heed."*
Get real Muslim 8216 no-go zones 8217 are Europe 8217 s sordid big secret 8226 Brooklyn Daily


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 1, 2015)

Every major city in America has "no go zones" that the police fear to enter without a large number of heavily armed officers. 

We refer to them as the "hood" or the "ghetto". 

They are large areas populated by minorities and ruled by drug gangs. Where violent crime is rampant and people fear for their lives on a daily basis. Unemployment is extremely high and the neighborhood economy is fueled by drugs and prostitution.  .....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Every major city in America has "no go zones" that the police fear to enter without a large number of heavily armed officers.
> 
> We refer to them as the "hood" or the "ghetto".
> 
> They are large areas populated by minorities and ruled by drug gangs. Where violent crime is rampant and people fear for their lives on a daily basis. Unemployment is extremely high and the neighborhood economy is fueled by drugs and prostitution.  .....





And???


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 1, 2015)

Busybody American's love to point fingers at european countries for supposedly having "no go zones". Mainly because the denizens of these areas are said to be muslims.

Yet, here in the US we have large areas called the Hood which is far more inclusive, dangerous, and violent, than anything in europe.   ......


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Busybody American's love to point fingers at european countries for supposedly having "no go zones". Mainly because the denizens of these areas are said to be muslims.
> 
> Yet, here in the US we have large areas called the Hood which is far more inclusive, dangerous, and violent, than anything in europe.   ......






Sunni....by comparing Muslim no-go zones to "the "hood" or the "ghetto". 

They are large areas populated by minorities and ruled by drug gangs. Where violent crime is rampant and people fear for their lives on a daily basis. Unemployment is extremely high and the neighborhood economy is fueled by drugs and prostitution. ....."


...are you ready to agree that neither is acceptable?

'cause, then.....we're on the same page.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 1, 2015)

The problem in the US is 100 times larger than anywhere in Europe.

So shouldn't you be focusing on trying to solve the problem in your own backyard?   ....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The problem in the US is 100 times larger than anywhere in Europe.
> 
> So shouldn't you be focusing on trying to solve the problem in your own backyard?   ....






One problem at a time.

For purposes of defining said problem.....

Let's be clear.....it is not immigrants that are the danger....it is their desire to institute Sharia Law in a nation not, at this time, Muslim.

Here....coming to a neighborhood near you.....


5.* "What are the basic principles of Sharia?*

Islam commands that drinkers and gamblers should be whipped.

Islam allows husbands to hit their wives even if the husbands merely fear highhandedness in their wives.

Islam allows an injured plaintiff to exact legal revenge—physical eye for physical eye.

Islam commands that a male and female thief must have a hand cut off.

Islam commands that highway robbers should be crucified or mutilated.

Islam commands that homosexuals must be executed.

Islam orders unmarried fornicators to be whipped and adulterers to be stoned to death.

Islam orders death for Muslim and possible death for non—Muslim critics of Muhammad and the Quran and even sharia itself.

Islam orders apostates to be killed.


Islam commands offensive and aggressive and unjust jihad: 
 Women and children are enslaved; 
Jihadists may have sex with slave women; 
Muhammad even tortured a citizen of the city of Khaybar in order to extract information about where the wealth of the city was hidden; 
forced conversion; 
People of the Book (Jews and Christians) had three options (Sura 9:29): fight and die; convert and pay a forced 'charity' or_zakat_tax; or keep their Biblical faith and pay a_jizya_or poll tax."  Articles Top ten reasons why sharia is bad for all societies


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 1, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. The Left searches for every chance to assault the Right much the same way pigs search for truffles.
> 
> Steve Emerson appeared on Fox, discussing* 'No-Go Zones' in Europe, where Muslims are allowed.....allowed .....to claim sovereignty in cities to which they have emigrated.*
> 
> ...



Stop hating Muslims.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 1. The Left searches for every chance to assault the Right much the same way pigs search for truffles.
> ...


How about they stop Radical Islam first............

and respect our culture and laws first..............

YAWN.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 1, 2015)

"The Truth About 'No-Go Zones.'"

The truth about 'no go zones' is they don't exist – they're a lie contrived and propagated by many on the right who have an unwarranted fear and hatred of Islam and Muslims.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 1, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The problem in the US is 100 times larger than anywhere in Europe.
> ...


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 1, 2015)

Where did my post go?  Here is what I posted, to Sunni Man:


Do you support Sharia Law in America, Sunni, and if so, how are you defining Sharia Law? My understanding is Muslims in America who support Sharia Law, define it differently than others. As an example, some do not support the violent actions, stoning, beheadings, etc


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 1, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "The Truth About 'No-Go Zones.'"
> 
> The truth about 'no go zones' is they don't exist – they're a lie contrived and propagated by many on the right who have an unwarranted fear and hatred of Islam and Muslims.




Another moron scoots out of the woodwork.

1. "The scattered attacks have raised alarm about how Europe is changing and whether it remains a safe place for Jews. An increasing number of Jews, if still relatively modest in total, are now migrating to Israel. Others describe* “no go” zones in Muslim districts of many European cities* where Jews dare not travel."
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/24/world/europe/europes-anti-semitism-comes-out-of-shadows.html?_r=0

2. "On November 4, 2005, NBC News — yes, that NBC News — ran what appears to have been a morning digest item entitled *"The Tone of the No Go Zones."* It referenced its own coverage, while also citing items found at Gateway Pundit and the Brussels Journal blog. At the latter, the following passage described the nature of these zones:

... We are just witnessing the beginning of Europe’s problems: “The sweet dream of universal cultural compatibility has been replaced by the nightmare of permanent conflict.”

*Our mainstream media, in attempts to preserve the Left’s chimera of “universal cultural compatibility,” hardly write about all this. Nevertheless, for some years now West European city folk and police officers have been familiar with the reality that certain areas of major European cities are no-go areas, especially at night and certainly if you are white or wearing a uniform.* Three years ago, a French friend who had his car stolen learned that the thieves had parked the car in a particular suburb. *When he went to the police he was told that the police did not operate in that neighbourhood and consequently would not be able to retrieve his car.* This is Western Europe in the early 21st century.

Nicolas Sarkozy became France’s most popular politician by promising to restore law and order in the whole of France, *including in the areas abandoned by previous governments."*
Those Mythical No-Go Zones in Paris NBC and NY Times Recognized Them a Decade Ago TNR Writer Says They re Still There


3. "But those who are trying to portray the entire topic as a conservative or anti-Muslim meme that must be stamped out are forgetting some important information. *It wasn’t Fox News or any conservative outlet that helped popularized the idea of such zones; it was the impeccably liberal New York Times."*
 No-Go Zones Are Not a Conservative Meme - Commentary Magazine Commentary Magazine



C_Chamber_Pot......a moron, which is why he is NEVER able to post the truth.

Don't ever change.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Every major city in America has "no go zones" that the police fear to enter without a large number of heavily armed officers.
> 
> We refer to them as the "hood" or the "ghetto".
> 
> They are large areas populated by minorities and ruled by drug gangs. Where violent crime is rampant and people fear for their lives on a daily basis. Unemployment is extremely high and the neighborhood economy is fueled by drugs and prostitution.  .....



what he said   ^^^^^^^.
   and.....there are no go zones based on DANGER---for
   many reasons--------one of the reasons has been  ISLAM--
   for the past 1400 years------but not in the USA  until a few
   decades ago.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 1, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 1. The Left searches for every chance to assault the Right much the same way pigs search for truffles.
> ...



When you stop coddling them and condoning their atrocities.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 1, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. "The scattered attacks have raised alarm about how Europe is changing and whether it remains a safe place for Jews. An increasing number of Jews, if still relatively modest in total, are now migrating to Israel. Others describe* “no go” zones in Muslim districts of many European cities* where Jews dare not travel."


The "no go zones" in America, commonly referred to as the Hood, are based on race.

For a White person to walk thru the gang infested hood/ghetto of any major US city alone after dark is borderline suicidal. And their chances of getting beaten up, robbed, or murdered, is almost a given.

But since it doesn't involve muslims. No problem.   .......


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 1, 2015)

The difference between 'hoods' in America and Muslim communities a.k.a "No go zones" in Europe is that the 'hoods' are not part of a plan to ultimately impose a foreign set of laws on a host nation.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 1. "The scattered attacks have raised alarm about how Europe is changing and whether it remains a safe place for Jews. An increasing number of Jews, if still relatively modest in total, are now migrating to Israel. Others describe* “no go” zones in Muslim districts of many European cities* where Jews dare not travel."
> ...






AA asked you for your position re: Sharia in America....but perhaps your position is too nuanced to fit into a post.

In its stead, let me post poll results which indicate the problem, and, arguably, it poses a greater problem then the "chances of getting beaten up, robbed, or murdered," as you describe.


*Assimilation would be the solution*....but how much is this in effect in American 'no-go zones'?


6. "*40 Percent of US Muslim Voters* Want Islamic Law, *12 Percent Want Death for Blasphemers*

....  50 percent of Muslims who want blasphemy laws, the 40 percent who want to live under Islamic law and the 12 percent who want to murder blasphemers. Oh and another 9 percent are undecided on the question of whether we should be *hanging blasphemers or not.*



.... we will never actually prosecute people for blasphemy, even though a man who made a movie that offended Muslims was sent to jail on the orders of Hillary Clinton and Barack Obama. We will never actually do it, even though Supreme Court Justice Stephen Breyer suggested that we could do it.

But we won’t, because it can never happen here…* until it does.*

.... statistics for the Muslim diaspora show that* 2nd and 3rd generation Muslims are actually more “radicalized” than their immigrant parents *and grandparents, what happens when half of those [future] 50 million Muslims vote based on Islamic law, *rather on the Constitution?*



_Nearly half of 600 Muslim-American citizens polled who plan to vote in the 2012 presidential election believe *parodies of Muhammad should be prosecuted criminally in the U.S., and one in eight say the offense is so serious violators should face the death penalty.*_

_The poll also found *40 percent of Muslims in America believe they should not be judged by U.S. law and the Constitution, but by Shariah standards.*_

_One in eight respondents said they think those Americans who criticize or parody Islam should face* the death penalty,* while another nine percent said they were unsure on the question,” he said."  40 Percent of US Muslim Voters Want Islamic Law 12 Percent Want Death for Blasphemers FrontPage Magazine_


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 1, 2015)

.................^^  A supposed poll of American muslims conducted by a Islamophobic tabloid.   ....    

What's next?  ......a poll by the cheesy rag the Enquirer??   ....


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 1, 2015)

"In 2011, Britain's Muslims began demanding that Sharia replace British common law and become the only law in towns with large Muslim populations, including Birmingham, Bradford, Derby, Dewsbury, Leeds, Leicester, Liverpool, Luton, Manchester, Sheffield, Waltham Forest and Tower Hamlets, an East London Muslim enclave whose streets are already plastered with posters declaring, "You are entering a Sharia controlled zone: Islamic rules enforced" (below) and where Muslim imams now issue death threats to women who refuse to wear the Muslim veil."


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 1, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> "In 2011, Britain's Muslims began demanding that Sharia replace British common law and become the only law in towns with large Muslim populations, including Birmingham, Bradford, Derby, Dewsbury, Leeds, Leicester, Liverpool, Luton, Manchester, Sheffield, Waltham Forest and Tower Hamlets, an East London Muslim enclave whose streets are already plastered with posters declaring, "You are entering a Sharia controlled zone: Islamic rules enforced" (below) and where Muslim imams now issue death threats to women who refuse to wear the Muslim veil."


Have you personally ever been to any of these locations to confirm the validity of these accusations?    .....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> .................^^  A supposed poll of American muslims conducted by a Islamophobic tabloid.   ....
> 
> What's next?  ......a poll by the cheesy rag the Enquirer??   ....





I'd be happy to entertain a poll you can provide, from an equally well known source, that offers an alternative conclusion.

In the meantime.....would you agree that the numbers in the poll are......worrisome.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 1, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> In the meantime.....would you agree that the numbers in the poll are......worrisome.


Why would the numbers in a fraudulent hate poll be worrisome?    ....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > In the meantime.....would you agree that the numbers in the poll are......worrisome.
> ...




You're ignoring the fact that you are unable to show them to be fraudulent.
Remember...you can't beat something with nothing.

And....I know for a fact that you are an ardent supporter of the Constitution,  and the data in the poll is, in fact, worrisome to you.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 1, 2015)

*Judeo-Christian beliefs do not cause conflicts with the Constitution, as Sharia does.*
If one sees the jurisprudence of the Q'ran as predominant to the Constitution.....well, that is a problem in becoming part of America.




7. America, under the regimen of the Founders, and with Judeo-Christianity as it's guide, was very different, nor was it ever expected to be monolithic.


David Hackett Fischer has even specified four variations on the theme, from four distinctly different immigrant groups coming from four different English regions during the seventeenth century.

a.  New England developed an “ordered freedom,” stressing obligation and discipline in a religious context.

b.  Virginia translated the aristocratic traditions of its founder into a “hegemonic freedom” and stressed notions of collective honor and dignity, along the lines of Jefferson’s natural aristocracy.

c.  The Pennsylvania Quakers insisted on “reciprocal freedom” very similar to modern libertarianism, and

d.  The back country frontiersmen were advocates of “natural freedom,” and produced the lion’s share of the great explorers and mountain men, …think Daniel Boone.
Fischer, “Albion's Seed: Four British Folkways in America (America: a Cultural History)


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 1, 2015)

Without liberty and individual freedoms....America would cease to be America.

To remain so, the Constitution must be the law of the land.


8. In America, the spirit of religion nourished the spirit of liberty.  “Liberty…regards religion as the safeguard of morality, and morality as the best security of law and the surest pledge of the duration of freedom…”   
Tocqueville, “Democracy in America,” vol. I. p. 44.




9. *Although Christianity in its many varieties was the religion of the original colonies, Christianity does not preach operational dominance over the body politic in America. *

Tocqueville *compared this aspect to Islam:*


 “Mohammed professed to derive from Heaven, and has inserted in the Koran, not only religious doctrines, but political maxims, civil and criminal laws, and theories of science. The Gospel, on the contrary, speaks only of the general relations of men to God and to each other, beyond which it inculcates and imposes no point of faith. This alone, besides a thousand other reasons, would suffice to prove that t*he former of these religions will never long predominate in a cultivated and democratic age, while the latter is destined to retain its sway at these as at all other periods.*”  Tocqueville, “Democracy in America,” vol.2, p. 23.


a. [A]t such times above all, *religions should be most careful to confine themselves to their proper sphere, *for if they wish to extend their power beyond spiritual matters they run the risk of not being believed at all," he wrote in his classic, "Democracy in America"


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> The difference between 'hoods' in America and Muslim communities a.k.a "No go zones" in Europe is that the 'hoods' are not part of *a plan to ultimately impose a foreign set of laws on a host nation*.



What evidence do you have to support that claim?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > The difference between 'hoods' in America and Muslim communities a.k.a "No go zones" in Europe is that the 'hoods' are not part of *a plan to ultimately impose a foreign set of laws on a host nation*.
> ...




Are you serious??


Coulter identified you pretty well, here:
"Whenever liberals are in a tight spot, they adopt the scorched-earth policy of argumentation. With no answer, they start demanding that you define words: What do you mean “liberal”? What do you mean “democracy”? What do you mean “patriotism”?"


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 1, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Why would you hate a Muslim who is doing you no harm ?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 1, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



Given how rightwing propaganda relies on distorting the meaning of words, those are perfectly legitimate questions.

PS, why can't you answer them? eh?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 1, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> 9. *Although Christianity in its many varieties was the religion of the original colonies, Christianity does not preach operational dominance over the body politic in America. *



lol, where have you been?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)

Welcome to Islamberg


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Do you understand the difference between a RADICAL and a Peaceful Muslim............................

I was praising Egypt on threads recently for taking a stand against the Radical elements over there...............

My concern is the Radical elements..............like the ones who lived here and did 9/11..........was there a tag on their head SAYING LOOK HERE............I'M RADICAL.................

They are subversives.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 1, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Amusing how you pack so many lies into such a short post.

You've certainly earned your nom de plume, "NYLiar"!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Perhaps he is posting from Islamberg NY.............in the neck of the woods with ties to terrorist activities in the articles I've read............

Perhaps he's in CAIR.............who had ties to the HOLY LAND org..............which was found guilty of terrorist activities as well.................

Don't suppose these posters are actually subversives..........hmmmmmm.........


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 1, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...





Perhaps....

....but, given his reputation, I can't imagine any group, no matter how low, that would admit him as a member.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 1, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Welcome to Islamberg


So what is the problem?

It's private property.   ......


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 1, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



What's more amusing is how ever since I proved you were a liar you've been in an obsessive compulsion to project that back on me.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 1, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Could you tell me, with some specificity, what is the evil in defending innocent Muslims?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 1, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...






See what I mean?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to Islamberg
> ...


You didn't read teh article now did you...........the criminal side of the other compounds like this one who are subversives....................

These places are more like COMPOUNDS and not the normal GATED COMMUNITIES............


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Since my main posts have been about Radical Islam and Sharia Law, and the criminal elements who's the innocent ones................

DO THEY WEAR A SIGN....................


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)

Islamberg USA . The Muslim Only Town Where Residents Learn Guerilla Warfare Tactics Opinion - Conservative






*Islamberg, USA . The Muslim Only Town Where Residents Learn Guerilla Warfare Tactics*


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)

Are those the peaceful, innocent Muslims you are talking about..............

Perhaps they are just role playing and having a game of paint ball..........

You know those Peaceful types.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)

Do you mean these PEACEFUL MUSLIMS BITCHES..............


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 1, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Since you are accusing me of terrorism, go fuck yourself.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 1, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Are those the peaceful, innocent Muslims you are talking about..............
> 
> Perhaps they are just role playing and having a game of paint ball..........
> 
> You know those Peaceful types.



I'm referring to the 2 billion who aren't terrorists.  Is that too big a number for you to comprehend?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Since you are defending these types of places I just posted then DITTO.-


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



Coulter is an idiot.

Again, what evidence do you have that there is some kind of plan " to ultimately impose a foreign set of laws on a host nation"?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Are those the peaceful, innocent Muslims you are talking about..............
> ...


And I'm referring to those who are the RADICALS...............which part don't you understand.............

DO YOU LIKE HAVING ISLAMBERG IN YOUR BACKYARD................

SPEAK INTO THE MICROPHONE.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 1, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "The Truth About 'No-Go Zones.'"
> 
> The truth about 'no go zones' is they don't exist – they're a lie contrived and propagated by many on the right who have an unwarranted fear and hatred of Islam and Muslims.


So I dare you to get the list and personally visit every one of them in Europe.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Welcome to Islamberg



...and?

Islamberg New York - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...




This is an article posted on website called "End-of-times", who's homepage starts out with the header _"Revealing Jah's End Time Prophetic Plan, Restoration, His KINGDOM MANDATE; The Manifesting of The Sons of Jah and Through Them, Jahshuah's Victory Over The Kingdom of Darkness"_...and continues with

_ This site is dedicated to those that desire to become The OVERCOMERS that Manifest as the Sons of Jah, and also to the members of the Bride which prepares herself to meet Jahshuah at His coming.  In this day, these are few and far between.  A people scattered all over creation, mostly wondering if there be any others such as themselves.  We are entering the time when this answer will be afforded to them.  To all others, THIS IS YOUR WARNING to fasten your seat belt.


The general public never believes Truth, or reality.  They did not believe the men of the Bible, nor even Jahshuah Himself.  It really matters not if people disagree, dislike, or reject what is set forth on these pages.  The members of the "MAN CHILD" WILL HEAR, and in the hearing, be given the Kingdom, and its AUTHORITY._​Can you give us a compelling reason why we should take anything it has to say seriously?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to Islamberg
> ...


I posted other sources and the video............showing why I don't like them.............they are Islamic training sites..........with military training.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


I gave another source now didn't I...............So they are peace loving Muslims..........really.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Islamberg USA . The Muslim Only Town Where Residents Learn Guerilla Warfare Tactics Opinion - Conservative
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok.  I looked at Kafir Crusaders and read the article.  It makes all these claims but offers no citations, no sources.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)

New terror compound found in heart of Texas

Declassified FBI documents confirm the existence of an Islamic jihadist enclave in Texas that is part of a network in the U.S*. identified by the Department of Homeland Security as a terrorist organization.*

The enclave belongs to the network of Muslims of the Americas, which is linked to the* Pakistani-based militant group Jamaat al-Fuqra,* according to an investigation by the Clarion Project and ACT! For America Houston.

*Jamaat al-Fuqra was founded in New York in 1980 by Sheik Mubarak Ali Gilani, an Islamic cleric in Pakistan who at one time was in Pakistani custody in connection with the abduction of Wall Street Journal reporter Daniel Pearl.*

Muslims of the Americas says it has a network of 22 “villages” around the U.S., with headquarters at an encampment in the Catskill Mountains near Hancock, N.Y., called Holy Islamberg, as WND reported in 2006. An investigative report at the time found neighbors of Islamberg were deeply concerned about military-style training taking place there and frustrated by an apparent lack of attention from federal authorities.

WND also reported in 2006 that *Jamaat al-Fuqra has collaborated with major terrorist organizations, including Hezbollah and al-Qaida.

In 1991, after a MOA/Jamaat-ul-Fuqra bomb plot in Toronto was foiled, a federal search warrant for three suspects was issued and a nearly 45-acre “compound” about 70 miles south of Dallas was raided.

The location of the compound corresponds to a reference in an FBI document obtained by the Clarion Project that says about seven MOA members purchased property near Corsicana, Texas.

The suspects fled before the raid, and the children at the compound suddenly disappeared from school. Federal officials found four mobile homes; three military, general-purpose tents; and six vehicles. Also discovered were loose ammunition, books on counter-terrorism techniques and weaponry and various items with “Jamaat Fuqra Land” written on them.


Read more at New terror compound found in heart of Texas*


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)

Muslims Join Clarion s Call for ul-Fuqra to be Foreign Terrorist Org.

_*he following is a statement from over a dozen North American Muslim groups calling on the U.S. government to label Jamaat ul-Fuqra as a Foreign Terrorist Organization:*_

As Muslims concerned about Islamist terrorism, we urge the U.S. State Department to label the Pakistani militant group, Jamaat ul-Fuqra, as a Foreign Terrorist Organization. We are alarmed that this group, operating under various names like Muslims of the Americas(MOA), says it has 22 “Islamic villages” in the U.S. and Canada.

We commend the _Clarion Project_ for its identification of one such “village” in Texas and its acquirement of newly declassified FBI documents that prove that ul-Fuqra meets the State Department’slegal criteria for being labeled as a Foreign Terrorist Organization:

“1. It must be a _foreign organization._

2. The organization must _engage in terrorist activity_… or _terrorism_…or_ retain the capability and intent to engage in terrorist activity or terrorism_.

3. The organization’s terrorist activity or terrorism must threaten the security of U.S. nationals _or_ the national security (national defense, foreign relations, _or_ the economic interests) of the United States.”

The MOA is led by a radical cleric in Pakistan named SheikhMubarak Ali Gilani and its members have a history of terrorist activity.* The FBI files state:*

*“The MOA is now an autonomous organization which possesses an infrastructure capable of planning and mounting terrorist campaigns overseas and within the U.S.”*

*“The documented propensity for violence by this organization supports the belief the leadership of the MOA extols membership to pursue a policy of jihad or holy war against individuals or groups it considers enemies of Islam, which includes the U.S. Government.”*


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)

Foreign Terrorist Organizations

The State Department has not to date labelled them as a terrorist organization even though they have shown ties to other terrorist organizations.......................even though they have considered doing so per the other sites already posted..............

Should they ever label them as terrorist orgs.....................these compounds could be seized and all funds taken.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Here's a more thoughtful accounting: Islamberg A Terror Compound in New York ... or Misunderstood Neighbors Fox News


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 1, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


The same can be asked of you.

And yes, Coulter is an idiot.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Foreign Terrorist Organizations
> 
> The State Department has not to date labelled them as a terrorist organization even though they have shown ties to other terrorist organizations.......................even though they have considered doing so per the other sites already posted..............
> 
> Should they ever label them as terrorist orgs.....................these compounds could be seized and all funds taken.



Where is the evidence that any of these so-called compounds are involved in terrorism?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...







Actually, you've proven to be not simply an idiot, but 'idiot par excellence.'

Here you are pretending to be equipped to discuss even the most rudimentary aspect of Islam, and you are not aware of the single most basic aspect.....jihad, designed to impose Islam on the entire world.


1. "By any clear reading of the Quran, the hadith (reports of Muhammad’s words and actions outside of the Quran), the histories, the biographies and the law books on early Islam, jihad cannot exclude military warfare in the cause of Allah in order to expand Islam."
Jihad The truth about the rules of Islamic warfare


2. "The article says that ICNA  [the Muslim Brotherhood-linked Islamic Circle of North America] is sponsoring the "roughly $3 million dollar campaign" that "will feature billboards in at least 15 U.S. cities, 'Shariah seminars' on 20 college campuses, and town hall-style forums and interfaith events in 25 cities."
Here's the thing: "U.S. Muslim groups insist they have no desire to introduce Islamic law on themselves or others," so why should they be blocking efforts to outlaw it? 

....a new study has found that Shariah has already been used as a determining factor in court cases in 23 states."
Articles Defending Shariah in America


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)

http://archive.adl.org/extremism/moa/al-fuqra.pdf

The sect, known as Al-Fuqra, has been linked by law enforcement officials to terrorist violence in Colorado, Arizona, Pennsylvania, the Pacific-northwest and Canada. Most recently, attention has been focused on the group in connection with a plot to bomb public sites in New York, including the United Nations, FBI offices at 26 Federal Plaza, and the Holland and Lincoln Tunnels. One of the fourteen men facing trial for this alleged conspiracy, which also included the World Trade Center bombing, is reportedly a member of Al-Fuqra, who is charged with training gang members and supplying them with weapons and explosives. The bomb plot, described in a federal indictment as a plan "to levy a war of urban terrorism against the United States," also included the targeting of Jewish leaders and individuals. Threats of terrorist violence by shadowy groups of fanatical religious extremists pose a serious challenge to public order and safety - as exemplified by the World Trade Center bombing which killed six people and injured hundreds more. This report is an effort to meet the need for increased public awareness about one such group in the hope that exposure can help prevent further violence of this nature. Al-Fuqra Al-Fuqra is the name of a violent Muslim extremist sect which has come under law enforcement scrutiny in the February 1993 bombing of the World Trade Center in New York. Headed by Sheikh Mubarak Ali Jilani Hashemi (also Hasmi) in Pakistan, the majority of its members are of African-American descent.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 1, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...






Hey, C_Chamber_Pot.....wasn't that great how I kicked your teeth in in post #13...

You know....where you said "no-go zones don't exist!!!"

....and I posted quotes from the NYTimes, NBC, and Commentary showing *you to be as dumb as asphalt!!!*


This one:

1. "The scattered attacks have raised alarm about how Europe is changing and whether it remains a safe place for Jews. An increasing number of Jews, if still relatively modest in total, are now migrating to Israel. Others describe* “no go” zones in Muslim districts of many European cities* where Jews dare not travel."
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/24/world/europe/europes-anti-semitism-comes-out-of-shadows.html?_r=0

2. "On November 4, 2005, NBC News — yes, that NBC News — ran what appears to have been a morning digest item entitled *"The Tone of the No Go Zones."* It referenced its own coverage, while also citing items found at Gateway Pundit and the Brussels Journal blog. At the latter, the following passage described the nature of these zones:

... We are just witnessing the beginning of Europe’s problems: “The sweet dream of universal cultural compatibility has been replaced by the nightmare of permanent conflict.”

*Our mainstream media, in attempts to preserve the Left’s chimera of “universal cultural compatibility,” hardly write about all this. Nevertheless, for some years now West European city folk and police officers have been familiar with the reality that certain areas of major European cities are no-go areas, especially at night and certainly if you are white or wearing a uniform.* Three years ago, a French friend who had his car stolen learned that the thieves had parked the car in a particular suburb. *When he went to the police he was told that the police did not operate in that neighbourhood and consequently would not be able to retrieve his car.* This is Western Europe in the early 21st century.

Nicolas Sarkozy became France’s most popular politician by promising to restore law and order in the whole of France, *including in the areas abandoned by previous governments."*
Those Mythical No-Go Zones in Paris NBC and NY Times Recognized Them a Decade Ago TNR Writer Says They re Still There


3. "But those who are trying to portray the entire topic as a conservative or anti-Muslim meme that must be stamped out are forgetting some important information. *It wasn’t Fox News or any conservative outlet that helped popularized the idea of such zones; it was the impeccably liberal New York Times."*
No-Go Zones Are Not a Conservative Meme - Commentary Magazine Commentary Magazine



C_Chamber_Pot......a moron, which is why he is NEVER able to post the truth.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 1, 2015)

There are over 80 operating Sharia courts in Great Britain. That fact can be cross correlated from multiple media sources. Because Great Britain is the world's poster child for political correctness and reluctance to offend, they will continue to allow the incremental creep of Sharia law that is already happening. Now the courts operate in the Muslim dominated communities but that is just the start.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 1, 2015)

"In an interview Sunday on ABC’s “This Week,” British radical Muslim activist Anjem Choudary made clear what he and his Islamist brothers have planned for the West. “We do believe, as Muslims, the East and the West will one day be governed by the Shariah,” he said. “Indeed, we believe that one day, the flag of Islam will fly over the White House.” He then quoted a hadith, or saying of Muhammad, as related by 10th-century Muslim scholar Al-Tabarani, that “the final hour will not come until Muslims conquer the White House.” Another version of the saying goes, “A small portion of Muslims will rise and conquer the White House.”
EDITORIAL Islamic flag over the White House - Washington Times


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)

FBI Document Jamaat ul-Fuqra - MOA - Texas Enclave

FBI document at this site.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



That's laughable.  Coming from you 



> Here you are pretending to be equipped to discuss even the most rudimentary aspect of Islam, and you are not aware of the single most basic aspect.....jihad, designed to impose Islam on the entire world.



Translation: _pull out index card with Anti-Islamic Talking Point #1 (scare the masses with disinformation)_



> 1. "By any clear reading of the Quran, the hadith (reports of Muhammad’s words and actions outside of the Quran), the histories, the biographies and the law books on early Islam, jihad cannot exclude military warfare in the cause of Allah in order to expand Islam."
> Jihad The truth about the rules of Islamic warfare



Translation: _pull out index card with Talking Point #3.5 (cherry picked out of context Quranic quotes from an anti-Muslim site)_



> 2. "The article says that ICNA  [the Muslim Brotherhood-linked Islamic Circle of North America] is sponsoring the "roughly $3 million dollar campaign" that "will feature billboards in at least 15 U.S. cities, 'Shariah seminars' on 20 college campuses, and town hall-style forums and interfaith events in 25 cities."






> Here's the thing: "U.S. Muslim groups insist they have no desire to introduce Islamic law on themselves or others," so why should they be blocking efforts to outlaw it?



Legislation banning "Sharia" is a violation of freedom of religion (seriously now, this is pretty basic stuff) and such legislation is  only being used to single out Muslims.  No call to ban Jewish law.  No call to ban Christian laws.

It's also pretty pig-ignorant and symptomatic of the mass hysteria infecting the idiots we elect into office.  Banning "Sharia" means no Halal meat for example, it means that US courts can't recognize marriages, divorces or business contracts contracted in countries where Sharia is used in legal contracts and in banking.  

The Sharia penal codes have no chance in hell of every becoming law in this country.  There is no desire amongst American muslims for it, it would require the complete dismantling of the Consitution and, quite frankly - decades worth of the Christian Right attempting to force Christianity into our legislative system with no success, why on earth do you think Sharia would fly?



> Sharia
> 
> ....a new study has found that Shariah has already been used as a determining factor in court cases in 23 states."
> Articles Defending Shariah in America



The True Story of Sharia in American Courts The Nation

_The true story of Sharia in American courts is not one of a plot for imminent takeover but rather another part of the tale of globalization. Marriages, divorces, corporations and commercial transactions are global, meaning that US courts must regularly interpret and apply foreign law. Islamic law has been considered by American courts in everything from the recognition of foreign divorces and custody decrees to the validity of marriages, the enforcement of money judgments, and the awarding of damages in commercial disputes and negligence matters.


As an attorney, consultant or expert witness, I have handled more than 100 cases involving components of Sharia. In a case I tried in 2002, Odatalla v. Odatalla, a New Jersey couple had signed an Islamic marriage contract consistent with their cultural traditions. When the wife filed for divorce, she asked the court to enforce the mahr, or dowry provision, in her contract, which called for the husband’s payment of $10,000 upon the dissolution of their marriage. Superior Court Judge John Selser found the marriage contract valid under New Jersey law, concluding, “Clearly, this court can enforce a contract which is not in contravention of established law or public policy.”


In a 2003 case involving Exxon Mobil and a Saudi oil company, the parties had agreed as part of a commercial transaction that Saudi law would govern any potential disputes. After the Saudi company sued its former business partner, Exxon Mobil, the Delaware Superior Court heard testimony on Saudi law, which applies traditional Sharia, and the judge instructed the jury to base its decision accordingly. The jury returned a $400 million–plus verdict in favor of Exxon Mobil and against the Saudi firm.


Finally, in a more recent case I was involved in, a state judge declined to recognize a Syrian court order that would have transferred the custody of a child to her father because of the mother’s remarriage. The judge reasoned that remarriage alone is not sufficient to transfer custody. Far from deferring to judgments from foreign countries, US courts regularly refuse to recognize such orders due to the constitutional and due-process implications.


Had an anti-Sharia ban been in place in these courts, Exxon could not have won its verdict, nor would the wife in Odatalla have been able to enforce her marriage contract. The ban would have stripped those judges of their ability to fully and fairly consider the cases. For litigants in states where such a ban exists, these statutes are an unconstitutional infringement of the people’s freedom of contract, free exercise of religion and right to equal protection. And what the anti-Sharia movement ignores is that, whether a US judge considers Sharia as a foreign law, as in the Exxon case, or as a way to better understand a dispute between parties, as in Odatalla, the extent of its applicability is always dictated by American law.


The Sharia scaremongers often rely on a single New Jersey case, S.D. v. M.J.R., as proof that Islamic law is seeping into our court system. In it, a wife sought a restraining order against her husband, alleging that he repeatedly beat and sexually assaulted her. The judge denied her request, holding that the defendant did not form the criminal intent necessary to commit the crime, because his genuine religious beliefs dictated that he was entitled to sexual relations upon demand. The ruling was wrong—both under state law and Sharia—and, not surprisingly, the New Jersey Appellate Court reversed it in 2010._​
Pamela Gellar?  Are you serious?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)

You are being redirected...

documents from this site show name changes that were to hide the orgs ties to terrorist activities overseas............

The documents are NY court documents showing the name changes...........

The official papers filed in New York State tell an interesting story. Before Sheikh Gilani took over the franchise, Muslims of the Americas was called “Ikhwanul Muslimeen” (or “Ikhwanul Muslimun”, depending on who is spelling it, and when), which is obviously a variant of _Ikhwan el-Muslimeen_, or the Muslim Brotherhood. It was incorporated in Brooklyn in 1971, probably as an offshoot of the Nation of Islam. In 1985 it became Muslims of the Americas, and in January 2013 morphed into The Muslims of America. Which is nice — now the name matches the sign at the Red House compound, and they don’t have to replace any corporate letterhead that uses the MOA acronym.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 1, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> There are over 80 operating Sharia courts in Great Britain. That fact can be cross correlated from multiple media sources. Because Great Britain is the world's poster child for political correctness and reluctance to offend, they will continue to allow the incremental creep of Sharia law that is already happening. Now the courts operate in the Muslim dominated communities but that is just the start.



Sharia courts for what.  Civil matters?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)

very interesting


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)

To hell with No Go Zones in America................

Terrorist compounds in America................some put in prison for their activities.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)

Daniel Pearl - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

On January 23, 2002, on his way to what he thought was* an interview with Sheikh Mubarak Ali Gilani,* a suspect in the conspiracy to abduct Péarl, at the _Village Restaurant_ in downtown Karachi, Pearl was kidnapped near the Metropole Hotel at 7:00 pm by a militant group calling itself the National Movement for the Restoration of Pakistani Sovereignty.[14]

The group claimed Pearl was a spy and—using a Hotmail e-mail address[15]—sent the United States a range of demands, including the freeing of all Pakistani terror detainees, and the release of a halted U.S. shipment of F-16fighter jets to the Pakistani government.

The message read:

"We give you one more day if America will not meet our demands we will kill Daniel. Then this cycle will continue and no American journalist could enter Pakistan."

Photos of Pearl handcuffed with a gun at his head and holding up a newspaper were attached. There was no response to pleas from Pearl's editor, nor from his wife Mariane.

*Death[edit]*
Nine days later, Pearl was decapitated. *On May 16, his severed head and decomposed body were found cut into ten pieces, and buried—along with the jacket of a tracksuit Pearl was wearing when photographed by his kidnappers—in a shallow grave at Gadap, about 30 miles (48 km) north of Karachi*.[16][17] When the police found Pearl's remains, Abdul Sattar Edhi, one of the most active philanthropists in Pakistan, arrived promptly on the scene, personally collected all ten body parts, and took them to the morgue. Pearl's body was returned to the U.S., and was interred in the Mount Sinai Memorial Park Cemetery in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)

As shown in the video's........Gilani created and paid for MOA OR Muslims of America........he attended a meeting in Sudan that had the who's who of RADICAL ISLAMIC TERRORIST GROUPS...............

INCLUDING OSAMA BIN LADEN.............

This is the founder of MOA...............and Islamberg,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote 

You asked for information about what's wrong with Islamberg...............

Are you satisfied with my response.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)

Care to post that again Info Muzzie.................I'll quote it so you can't delete it this time on Pearl.

COWARD.

actually Mr. Sunni Man...........post it again........I know you are viewing this thread.  Checked on it.

SAY IT AGAIN.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> ...............    ...............



I saw it before you deleted it Sunni Man...........post it again.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> .................    ...............


COWARD.............Re affirming my first post to you.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> ................    ..............


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> ................    ..............


Your side will lose.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 1, 2015)

What side would that be??   .....


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > There are over 80 operating Sharia courts in Great Britain. That fact can be cross correlated from multiple media sources. Because Great Britain is the world's poster child for political correctness and reluctance to offend, they will continue to allow the incremental creep of Sharia law that is already happening. Now the courts operate in the Muslim dominated communities but that is just the start.
> ...



Yes, but when it comes to Sharia law the line between Civil matters and basic human rights, especially women, is somewhat blurred.


----------



## Politico (Feb 2, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> *The Truth About 'No-Go Zones.' *



There aren't any.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 2, 2015)

Politico said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > *The Truth About 'No-Go Zones.' *
> ...




No....the rumor about your cerebral neurons?.....there aren't any.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 2, 2015)

bump


----------



## Politico (Feb 3, 2015)

Bump for comedy gold.


----------



## Steinlight (Feb 3, 2015)

Politico said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > *The Truth About 'No-Go Zones.' *
> ...


I guess Rotherham doesn't count?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 3, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...






First their masters, the NYTimes, NBC, etc., told them there were 'no-go zones,' 
....now they say there are none.


And these morons see no inconsistency.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 3, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...


They even ignore the FBI data.............with the compounds that are basically terrorist training centers..........

boogles the mind.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 3, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...


What boggles the mind is the ignorance and stupidity exhibited you and others on the right with your unwarranted hate and fear of Islam and Muslims – the 'no go zone' lie being one of many examples.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 3, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


The reports I gave indicated possible terrorist sleeper cells..........The imam in Pakistan has had known ties even Osama  in his time.........................

I quoted investigative reports.
I showed the FBI report on one of these compounds in Texas...........
I showed the locations of the compounds across the nation.........

Under the report they were sending these so called peaceful Muslims to Pakistan for military training.

WHAT HAVE YOU SHOWN................

Nothing..............but Islamic butt kissing...............

You ignore the riots and problems in Europe...........
You ignore there protests here and abroad, saying ISLAM Will DOMINATE, Death to the Infidels...........

Your their lap dog.  In the real world they are causing problems that we don't need here.............So, whatever floats your boat as you ignore it.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 3, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...






Hey, C_Chamber_Pot.....wasn't that fun yesterday where you said 'no-go zones' don't exist....and I quoted the NYTimes, NBC, and Commentary Mag saying they do????

Wasn't that fun?

See....you do have a purpose in life: comic relief.



Just let me know if you'd like to see those quotes again.....no prob.


----------



## Politico (Feb 4, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Been there. How about you go and post a video showing us how you were denied entry. Don't worry we won't hold our breath.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 4, 2015)

http://www.investigativeproject.org/documents/misc/627.pdf

403 names aiding or abetting, planning attacks against the United States...........10 year period.

http://www.investigativeproject.org/documents/case_docs/886.pdf

Plot to destroy the Sears Tower......

http://www.investigativeproject.org/documents/case_docs/649.pdf

Part of the Holy Land Foundation..........funding Hamas...

http://www.investigativeproject.org/documents/case_docs/843.pdf

Conspiring to kill U.S. Soldiers New Jersey.

Request Rejected

Nashville, Tenn.  Obtained Machine guns and hand grenades for a JIHAD ATTACK on American soil

Request Rejected

Long list of names from attempted shoe bombing to financing terror groups.


Feel free to browse potential attacks thwarted by the FBI and others to protect our country.............

Hat's off to these agencies for stopping these planned attacks against our country.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 4, 2015)

http://www.investigativeproject.org/documents/testimony/391.pdf

 Congressional report on the subject.

Omar Hammami, also known as “Abu Mansour al-Amriki,” is originally from Daphne, Alabama. In 2007, he emerged as a key international intermediary for the Somali terrorist group al-Shabaab but has since broken with the group.86 The son of a Syrian-born father and an American mother, he has been featured in propagandist videos distributed by the group. In one he instructs recruits in urban warfare. Zachary Chesser saw Hammami as a role model. He even imitated Hammami’s adoption of “al-Amriki” (the American) as part of his own jihadist name— “Abu Talhah Al-Amrikee.” Somali officials tie Hammami to al-Shabaab recruitment and financial management. He may also have led battlefield skirmishes. On August 5, 2010, DOJ unsealed a 2009 superseding indictment against him.87 In October 2011, Hammami released a video calling Western Muslims to violent jihad.88 As a child, Hammami lived between the Christian world of his mother and the Muslim beliefs of his father. He converted to Islam in high school, and while a student at the University of South Alabama, he led the Muslim Student Association and began adhering to Salafi doctrine. His Salafism allegedly sprang in part from a desire to rebel against his father. In 2002, he dropped out of school, and by 2004 he had found his way to Toronto, Canada, where American combat in Iraq and Afghanistan encouraged him to reconsider his nonviolent Salafi views. One of his friends alleges that Hammami began surfing the Web for information on jihad at this time. While in Canada, he married a Somali woman. In 2005 they moved to Cairo, and by late 2006 he was in Somalia pursuing violent jihad.89

That asshat was in my neck of the woods, from the report................Turned into a Muslim rabid dog.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 4, 2015)

Again, I've shown evidence of my side of the equation.................

The ones against it, have nothing but simple rhetoric.............

Anyone who doesn't see the problems with Radical Islam in our country, or the problems in Europe in Muslim controlled areas is simply Lying or REFUSING to see THE POTENTIAL DANGER that is associated with these areas.......................

The information of the threat is there............the beliefs of some in these areas is RADICAL..................

To ignore this, or allow it to continue is pure STUPIDITY...................and that is my point.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 4, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> What boggles the mind is the ignorance and stupidity exhibited you and others on the right with your unwarranted hate and fear of Islam and Muslims – the 'no go zone' lie being one of many examples.




As opposed to the stupidity and ignorance of leftists who have no actual political ideology other than looking around to see what is being packaged to them as "right wing" and so do the opposite?

You don't have the slightest freaking clue what Islam is all about, nor what Muslims actually believe. All you know is that you are required to defend it.

  Seems to me that if you are to talk of stupidity, you should display some intelligence instead of just offering a series of simple-minded platitudes.


----------



## Steinlight (Feb 4, 2015)

Politico said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...


Doubt it.

Denied entry? What are you yammering on about? Why don't you tell the parents of the 1400 primarily white british teenage girls in Rotherham who were victims of muslim child groomers because the police and local government refuse to address the problem because they didn't want to undermine "multiculturalism" how Rotherham "wasn't technically a no-go zone" you obtuse faggot.


----------



## Politico (Feb 6, 2015)

Like I said you first.


----------



## Steinlight (Feb 6, 2015)

Politico said:


> Like I said you first.


This post makes no sense. But then again, you really had no point to begin with. Just more inane rambling on your part. 

Why don't you tell the of thousands of white british girls and their families around the UK how they shouldn't be worried about unchecked Muslim crime because you can technically "enter" these muslim neighborhoods? I am sure the parents will be receptive to the argument while their young teenage daughters are being drugged, pimped out, and raped by pakistani child groomers.


----------



## Politico (Feb 6, 2015)

No my point remains the same. Why don't you get off the internets and go over there if you care so much?


----------



## Steinlight (Feb 6, 2015)

Politico said:


> No my point remains the same. Why don't you get off the internets and go over there if you care so much?


Your point is meaningless, that is the point here. Whether you can technically enter a "no go zone" is irrelevant to the fact that British police and local municipal authorities avoided investigating and prosecuting Muslim child groomers for fear of "undermining multiculturalism". They only addressed it when the number of victims became so severe they could no longer sweep it under the rug and keep it from the press.

You  just admitted you cared about the technical definition of a term like no go zone more than the rape of teenage girls. Your autism is off the scale.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 6, 2015)

Politico said:


> No my point remains the same. Why don't you get off the internets and go over there if you care so much?




 You haven't made any point other than the fact that you couldn't care less that children are being abused because your utter commitment to lockstep political correctness demands you to support the behavior due to the ethnicity of the perps.


----------



## Politico (Feb 7, 2015)

No I couldn't care less about the opinions of people who have never left their grandmas' basements to fight for anything.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 7, 2015)

Politico said:


> No I couldn't care less about the opinions of people who have never left their grandmas' basements to fight for anything.




How about these Liberal bastions, you imbecile?


1. "The scattered attacks have raised alarm about how Europe is changing and whether it remains a safe place for Jews. An increasing number of Jews, if still relatively modest in total, are now migrating to Israel. Others describe* “no go” zones in Muslim districts of many European cities* where Jews dare not travel."
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/24/world/europe/europes-anti-semitism-comes-out-of-shadows.html?_r=0

2. "On November 4, 2005, NBC News — yes, that NBC News — ran what appears to have been a morning digest item entitled *"The Tone of the No Go Zones."* It referenced its own coverage, while also citing items found at Gateway Pundit and the Brussels Journal blog. At the latter, the following passage described the nature of these zones:

... We are just witnessing the beginning of Europe’s problems: “The sweet dream of universal cultural compatibility has been replaced by the nightmare of permanent conflict.”

*Our mainstream media, in attempts to preserve the Left’s chimera of “universal cultural compatibility,” hardly write about all this. Nevertheless, for some years now West European city folk and police officers have been familiar with the reality that certain areas of major European cities are no-go areas, especially at night and certainly if you are white or wearing a uniform.* Three years ago, a French friend who had his car stolen learned that the thieves had parked the car in a particular suburb. *When he went to the police he was told that the police did not operate in that neighbourhood and consequently would not be able to retrieve his car.* This is Western Europe in the early 21st century.

Nicolas Sarkozy became France’s most popular politician by promising to restore law and order in the whole of France, *including in the areas abandoned by previous governments."*
Those Mythical No-Go Zones in Paris NBC and NY Times Recognized Them a Decade Ago TNR Writer Says They re Still There


3. "But those who are trying to portray the entire topic as a conservative or anti-Muslim meme that must be stamped out are forgetting some important information. *It wasn’t Fox News or any conservative outlet that helped popularized the idea of such zones; it was the impeccably liberal New York Times."*
No-Go Zones Are Not a Conservative Meme - Commentary Magazine Commentary Magazine





You are exactly the sort of dolt that the Left depends on...problem is, they tell one lie, and you aren't bright enough to keep up when they reverse course.


----------



## Politico (Feb 8, 2015)

Again you confuse me with someone who cares. And I am not a Liberal you imbecile. I repeat you are the one who claims you care. If so get off your Millennial ass and go do something about it.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 8, 2015)

Politico said:


> Again you confuse me with someone who cares. And I am not a Liberal you imbecile. I repeat you are the one who claims you care. If so get off your Millennial ass and go do something about it.




I don't confuse you with anyone....I identify you: you're stupid.

I provided NBC, the NYTilmes, Commentary Mag, all discussing the the reality of no-go zones....and you simply whine 'is not, is not.'


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 8, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...







 No such beast as radical islam,   islam is islam and can not be pigeon-holed to suit pinko liberal sensitivities


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 8, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "The Truth About 'No-Go Zones.'"
> 
> The truth about 'no go zones' is they don't exist – they're a lie contrived and propagated by many on the right who have an unwarranted fear and hatred of Islam and Muslims.





 Tell that to the people in the UK who are afraid to go to the shops for a pint of milk or a loaf of bread because they live near a muslim enclave. Tell that to the children set on by gangs of muslims walking to school because they passed close to a muslim enclave. Tell that to the emergency services who have rocks thrown at them when they attend a fire or a seriously ill person. And before you start calling me a liar I lived in an area with a large muslim contingent and got out as soon as I could because of the intimidation and fear


----------



## Politico (Feb 9, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Again you confuse me with someone who cares. And I am not a Liberal you imbecile. I repeat you are the one who claims you care. If so get off your Millennial ass and go do something about it.
> ...


Again quit being a Millennial who just talks. Stop posting links and go do something about it.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 10, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "The Truth About 'No-Go Zones.'"
> 
> The truth about 'no go zones' is they don't exist – they're a lie contrived and propagated by many on the right who have an unwarranted fear and hatred of Islam and Muslims.


Idiot comments like this, define the poster as just that.  *An idiot*.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 10, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "The Truth About 'No-Go Zones.'"
> 
> The truth about 'no go zones' is they don't exist – they're a lie contrived and propagated by many on the right who have an unwarranted fear and hatred of Islam and Muslims.


 I'd say these guys might tend to disagree with you.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 10, 2015)

protectionist said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > "The Truth About 'No-Go Zones.'"
> ...


“These guys” don't represent all Muslims, or Islam for that matter. A fact your unwarranted fear and hatred blinds you to. 

They're terrorists and criminals, regardless their faith.

And terrorists' acts in Syria or Iraq are not 'proof' of 'no go zones' in France, the UK, or the US.

The fact remains that 'no go zones' are indeed a myth.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 10, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



You said _"many on the right who have an unwarranted fear and hatred of Islam and Muslims". _ Actually_, _a correct sentence could have been > many on the left have an unwarranted LACK of fear about Islam and Muslims.  This is because their liberal media doesn't report Islamization (close to 100% black-out) and the terrorism reporting is skewed to an unwarranted acceptance of Islam and Muslims.

And no, terrorists' acts in Syria or Iraq are not 'proof' of 'no go zones' in France, the UK, or the US.  Of course not.  No one said they were. But 'no go zones' in France, the UK, or the US, ARE proof of 'no go zones' in France, the UK, and the US, as well as numerous media reports of these (but never appearing on LIBERAL media), thereby keeping liberals clueless, just as they are clueless about Islamization in general, just like you are.

You should not call something a myth, just because you're a liberal whose media doesn't report to you, and therefore you don't have the knowledge you should.  You don't know how much you don't know.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 5, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> "In an interview Sunday on ABC’s “This Week,” British radical Muslim activist Anjem Choudary made clear what he and his Islamist brothers have planned for the West. “We do believe, as Muslims, the East and the West will one day be governed by the Shariah,” he said. “Indeed, we believe that one day, the flag of Islam will fly over the White House.” He then quoted a hadith, or saying of Muhammad, as related by 10th-century Muslim scholar Al-Tabarani, that “the final hour will not come until Muslims conquer the White House.” Another version of the saying goes, “A small portion of Muslims will rise and conquer the White House.”
> EDITORIAL Islamic flag over the White House - Washington Times





*"Don’t Believe in the Planned Islamic Takeover of America? Muhammad makes list of top 10 baby names in the U.S. for first time

The parenting website BabyCenter released its annual list of 100 most popular baby names for girls and boys in the United States, and for the 10th year in a row, Sophia is at the top. Liam knocked Jackson out of the No. 1 spot that he had held onto for six years straight.

The online parenting and pregnancy destination compiled the names of babies born to some 600,000 registered U.S. users in 2019 and combined those that sound the same but have different spellings (such as Sophia and Sofia) to create a true measure of popularity. The Social Security Administration also generates a list, pulling from the names of all babies born in the U.S., but the agency treats each unique spelling as a separate name.

Almost all of last year’s top-10 darlings are still favorites this year, with a few exceptions. Revealing a rise in Arabic names, Muhammad and Aaliyah made the top 10 for the first time, replacing Mason and Layla."
Don't Believe in the Planned Islamic Takeover of America? Muhammad makes list of top 10 baby names in the U.S. for first time - DC Dirty Laundry
*


----------

